# Havin Probs with Injectors



## Nismo92382 (May 15, 2005)

:waving:I have a 90 model maxima, and a couple of weeks ago #1 injector or the wire to the injector was not working, and it made the car sound like a go-kart. I drove the car about 18 miles to get it home, when I got home I had let it set for about 30 min went back outside to check it out to see if I could fix it it was no longer doing it. It has started again but now it's the #5 injector or wire to the injector. What could I have done to cause this to have happened. Here is what I have done I had added 3 gallons of racing fuel with 6 gallons of regular fuel one night for street racing, but the problem didn't occur till about 2 weeks after. I have already replaced the cap, button, plugs, and wires because thats what I thought the problem was at first but it wasn't. I need to know what could be causing the injectors to be acting up or if it's just time to replace them.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

probably just time to replace them.. the car is only 15 years old..

and WTF did you need race gas for to go street racing? unless you're turbo, you actually LOSE power with that stuff.


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

*How do I find the bad injector?*

Since we're on the topic of injectors...

How do I find out which injector is bad? I'm pretty sure I have a bad injector. At idle the car has a unusual shake especially in gear and it feels like there's no power when I accelerate. This has happened before and the shop replaced the injector for me. I know how to replace it but HOW DO I FIND THE BAD ONE? The shop found the bad one without removing anything but the injector wires. 

Matt93SE... I'm sure you have some good spare injectors laying around for a 1990 GXE, can you spare one for a decent price? please email me.

Thx in adv.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

grab your multimeter...  test the impedance on each injector and find the one that's not in the 12-14ohm range.

If all 6 are in spec, then start the engine and unplug each spark plug one at a time (then replace it). see which one doesn't cause a change in the idle. that's your bad cylinder.

my not necessarily be the injector, but it's possible.

and no, I don't have any spare injectors- especially for a '90.. they're different than the 91+...


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

Matt- 

What If I get the 91+ injectors with the fuel rails and the injector plugs. WIll this then fit in my 90 GXE?


----------

